# RC car through airport



## DiggaDagga (May 4, 2011)

Hello all! 

Has anyone taken a rc petrol powered car as checked in luggage? Or does it have to be air cargo'd? 

It's been used. And drained. 

Everyone seems to say it needs a dangerous goods report which is costing bucks! 

Please advise!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

My only suggestion would be to contact the airline you are planning to travel with and ask them


----------



## Kawasutra (May 2, 2011)

I dont think there will be a problem if it is packed properly. They can see it on the x-ray that it is a toy!
I had a electric helicopter in my hand luggage a while ago, was not a problem!


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Difference is, your was electric and this is petrol. It may well be drained down, but because of the fuel it uses, it may be a problem.

For the cost of a phone call, or the time an e-mail takes, just check with the airline


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

Even if it has been drained of fuel and oil they still may kick up a fuss.

when it goes through the x-ray machine you will have to take the wheels off! - everyone will see its axle in public :O


----------

